# Cost of food in Alaska?



## kuan

Friend of mine just told me that ground beef costs $10/lb in Alaska. Really? I mean i believe him, but maybe he got the pound and package price mixed up.


----------



## shipscook

where is he, that could be true in the remote villages where everything is flown in.

I will check tomorrow, that's not something I buy, but seems I noticed it was 5 something a pound last week? will report back tomorrow--

we are probably about the fifth or so down the price scale in the state.

here is an article from last spring from Anchorage, if you scroll down you will see a few notes on the villages. these prices have risen I am sure.

Anchorage food prices soar with fuel costs: Anchorage | adn.com

stay tuned,
Nan


----------



## shroomgirl

one would think there would be all kinds of game meat available for the taking (getting, as in a hunter getting too much moose or elk or bear or whatever large mammals hang out up there).


----------



## shipscook

in some of the more north and westerly areas the main big animal is caribou. they migrate and are in the open tundra areas in the fall.
Their population is down now because of wolves and other predators. The people along the rivers put salmon and other fish by.

I am not familiar with any groups who hunt bear for food much.
Down here in Southeast we have lots of deer, they are small, but most seasons, one can take 4-5.

The only elk are near here and on an island near Kodiak. They are transplanted and hunted by lottery.
Moose are in the wooded areas on the mainland and are a lottery hunt here. I think there may just be a tag hunt further north. people from this island can enter the lottery for one of the two areas within 100-150 miles by boat or plane. 

Really too bad there aren't more moose in the areas where people have the hardest time getting things shipped in. They are huge! Although caribou are big too.

and the people on the north coast hunt whale. and there are ducks and geese. have to get them up the river where they have been eating plants--on the beach, they taste awful!

Nan


----------



## shipscook

hey kuan,
today here, as I said, probably the fifth least expensive community in Alaska, most expensive probably being Barrow on the furtherest north coast or some of the smaller villages in the Interior----

today ground beef was 3.69, 3.99, 4.69, and 4.99 per pound depending on fat content.
milk is 3.99 a gallon for store brand and 5.99 for organic. these prices were at Safeway

and regular gas is 2.49 a gallon premium 3.29 and diesel 2.99.

average, nice 2 bedroom apartment, 1000 sq.' $1000 a month. meduim price home $325,00? (not sure on that, but close).

enjoy your day,
Nan


----------

